# 1000 Islands Outbackers Rally 2005



## luv2rv

We've tossed around the idea of an Outbackers Rally in Canada a couple of times. Now is the time to start putting a plan in place.

I am willing to do the leg work in getting group rates etc. but could really use some help in selecting the best area/campgrounds.

I believe the 1000 Islands will provide an opportunity for Ontarians, Quebecers and New Yorkers to get together!!

So, let's start by identifying best months/weekends at this point.

I'd like to suggest something in mid June or late July/August.

Let the posting begin!

Wayne

sunny


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Great idea. Sign me up to help. I think the 1000 island area is a great spot for a rally. The 1st 2 weeks in July work well for me. I do have a few weekends booked but most are still free.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We loved Ivy Lea last year, and would go back to anywhere in the area, for a Looong Weekend. I figure Thor is traveling to Cooperstown, I'm game for a trip to Ontario. We have a bunch of weekends planned already, as well as a week in August in Lake George, NY. Keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## camping479

There's a possibility we may want to go as well. How long of a drive from NJ do you think it is??

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mike, Ivy Lea, Ontario was about 10 hours for us. You might do alittle better, as you are closer to I-81. I took the thruway up to Syracuse, then 81 up to the 1000 Island bridge. Ivy Lea is just the other side. I didn't want to deal with all the moutains going up 17, but I think next time I head up that way, I'll give it a try.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet

We will be living in southern NY by then and assuming my trailer ever arrives







We might be up for the trip. We would need a long weekend to make it work.

I just spent the weekend in the Lake George area. That place is great in the winter.

Jared


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Jared,

What do you consider Southern NY?

1000 Isles, we go that way every year, but this year after the 2 week camping trip June/July and other sporting events will tap out the reserve days off funds. Maybe something like a Labor Day long weekender?

When you all looking to go?

Kevin


----------



## Not Yet

hurricaneplumber said:


> Jared,
> 
> What do you consider Southern NY?
> 
> Kevin
> [snapback]25498[/snapback]​


Kevin,

This summer the Army is assigning me to the United States Military Academy at West Point for three years.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahh, West Point. I grew up in Fort Montgomery, not too far south of the Point. I even used to go to the Football games on a regular basis. Now, I am just a bit too far for the weekly trek to watch the cadets play. I do love the area though, and every year, plan on going over there with the kids, I haven't been to the museum in many, many years, and I've heard that it has been quite improved.

Perhaps this year will be the year.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad

Jared,

I love West Point! I grew up in that area. In high school we would have indoor track meets there. ( that was quite a few years ago now!). I now live in upstate New York, but visit that area often to see my family!

Perhaps our families can get together and do some camping!

Welcome to New York!

Amy


----------



## Campfire Squad

I forgot to mention that we would be interested in a trip to the 1000 islands. We have some weekends already planned for July, but hopefully your rally will be a different weekend. Keep us all informed.

thanks for planning!

Amy action


----------



## HootBob

I,m on shut down the Fourth of July week.
It would have to be a long weekend.
But would be interesting to go up that way!
Just have to wait to see what you come up with(When,Where)
Don


----------



## Thor

July 4th weekend sounds good. We can celebrate Independance Day in Canada. July 1st is also Canada Day for us.

Let the party begin









Ivy lea area is about 100 miles north of Syracuse straight up I-81. As for funds, the Cnd loonie is still about $.80 to the dollar.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, let me see if this is right:

1. Starting in KENT, WA on 1ST AVE S - go < 0.1 mi
2.	Turn Right on E GOWE ST - go 0.3 mi
3.	Turn Left on E TITUS ST - go 0.2 mi
4.	Bear Right on ramp - go < 0.1 mi
5.	Bear Right on WA-516 - go 5.5 mi
6.	Turn Left to take WA-18 - go 16.2 mi
7.	Take I-90 - go 799.4 mi
8.	I-90 becomes I-94 - go 823.1 mi
9.	I-94 becomes I-694 - go 23.8 mi
10.	Take exit #58B onto I-94 - go 248.2 mi
11.	I-94 becomes I-90 - go 177.9 mi
12.	Take exit #21 onto I-94 - go 201.5 mi
13.	I-94 becomes M-14 - go 22.6 mi
14.	M-14 becomes I-96 - go 20.1 mi
15.	Take ramp - go 0.2 mi
16.	Continue on W FISHER FWY - go 0.1 mi
17.	Turn Left on PORTER ST - go 0.1 mi
18.	Turn Right on AMBASSADOR BRIDGE ST - go 0.8 mi
19.	AMBASSADOR BRIDGE ST becomes AMBASSADOR BRIDGE - go 0.7 mi
20.	AMBASSADOR BRIDGE becomes ramp - go 0.3 mi
21.	Continue on ON-3 - go 6.4 mi
22.	Take ON-401 - go 375.0 mi
23.	Take exit #617 - go 3.0 mi

OK, am I close?


----------



## Thor

BBB

Hey those are direction to my house.









Rally at my place???






























Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will have to do some checking. For some reason, I think the DW has a triathalon to run that weekend in MA. If not, I will see if she is interested.

Tim


----------



## dsrede2go

We're interested in being interested about such a trip to Canada!

We'll follow this thread to see when & where it goes ...???

Most anytime before August 1 will work for us.

BTW ... I'm new to this site, but very much enjoy the friendly & helpful tone, as well as all the activity!!! I never realized there were so many OUTBACKS around.

Dave


----------



## 3reds

BBB........you better leave now









Although our summer is pretty much booked, I will be keeping an eye







on the thread. We have a neighbor down the street with an outback, maybe they could make the trip too. It would have to be an extra long weekend for us though!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just checked with the wife, and her race is the end of July, so long weekend of the fourth looks good for us.....so far.

Is Canada Day Canadian Independance Day? If so, how do you guys celebrate , ..eh?

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Ha Tim
Don't they do some kind of Glow Stick Dance








I could resist it.








Don


----------



## dmbcfd

I would love to go to a Canadian Rally. July 4th weekend doesn't look good, though. I usually get asked (told) to work driving the fireboat on the 4th. I've worked every 4th for the last 7 years. It is holiday overtime though. It helps buy gas for camping trips. When a date is officially selected, I'll see if we can go.

Steve


----------



## camping479

We'll be in Cape May over the fourth. Without the girls I might add, they'll be somewhere in the middle of the country with my parents. Doesn't look like we'll be able to make this one.

Mike


----------



## Thor

Canadians

What can you do, eh? - Different spelling (colour vs color), KPH vs MPH, C instead F. Canada Day vs 4th of July, Molson vs Bud, multi coloured money vs green.

Facts about Canada:

1 - Tim Horton is not our Prime Minister
2 - It does snow in July so make sure you bring your skis
3 - Calgary has a Navy
4 - Only 15% of the population has running water

Oh Yeh, we love our golw sticks from ebay









Thor (just having some fun)


----------



## luv2rv

Sorry, everyone I got a bit busy. Pitching some new clients at work .... yuk ..... let's talk camping.

I am already booked for 2 weeks of camping last week of June/first week July.

So (being selfish) Dates that look good are:

June 17/18/19
July 15/16/17
July 22/23/24

August - any weekend from 5th onward

September - labor/labour day weekend is a possibility?

Based on feedback already received, IVY LEA KOA sounds like it might be a good choice - close to the action and site seeing.

Let's hear back on preferences.

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We stayed there last year, and it was nice. There are two other campgrounds in Ivy Lea. One of them is another private campground, about a mile west of the KOA, and the other is a Provincial Park, I think, a few miles east of the KOA.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hi Guys

From the 2005 Camping in Ontario lists the following campgrounds:

1 - 1000 Islands Camping Resort rating 2.5F 3R
382-1000 Island Pkwy RR1
613 659-3058

2 - 1000 Islands/Ivy Lea KOA rating 4F 4R
514-1000 Island Pkwy
800 562-2471

3 - 1000 Islands/Mallorytown KOA rating 4F 4R
1477 County Rd2 Mallorytown
800 562-9725

4 - Landon Bay Centre Rating 2F 2R
302-1000 Island Pkwy
613 382-2719

These are all on the St. Lawrence River and closest to the Border.

Any thoughts???

Thor


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Labour Day works for us - It is a 4day weekend for us. We have the fri and the mon off









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I did some looking, I was mistaken, there is not a Provincal Park in Ivy Lea, but there is the Ivy Lea Campsite which is a "Park of the St. Lawrence". I'm assuming this is still a government owned campground. We drove past it last year and it looked fairly nice. Don't know what kind of facilities they have.

I will have to look at those dates more closely. Labor Day may be a little close to the start of the school year for us. The DW is an elementary school reading specialist.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

Wayne,
Any August weekend sounds good. 
Labor day may be difficult due to school.

Ivy Lea KOA also sounds good, I have had good luck with KOAs from Pennsylvania to New Hampshire. I actually have a brochure for Ivy Lea, and they say there is diving nearby on old ships, cannon, etc. Anyone interested in making a dive in the St. Lawrence?

Steve


----------



## Thor

You are right. Kingston is the nearest city (about 15min) away. Olde Fort Henry is located there, right beside RMC. Kingston has excellent shops and resturants. I lived in Kingston for 4 years while attending university.

There are 1000 island tour boats that are an excellent way to spend an afternoon. There is a free ferry to Wolfe Island that will take you to Alexander Bay - Better known as A-Bay.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We loved Kingston. Some nice resturants, and the waterfront is pretty. I also loved Fort Henry. We were up there for a week, so we were able to take in the Wednesday night show. It was great. Hope we will be able to make it up there for the rally.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hi

I will make some calls to the both Ivy Lea campgrounds to check out sites & cost.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi

Called several places and I think we should narrow it down to 2.

1 - The 1000 Island Ivy Lea KAO
2 - The 1000 Island Ivy Lea - Provincial Campground

They are 2km apart

KAO campground could not tell me a cost because it varies on date. Holidays are more expensive than mid week. July is more expensive than Sept. etc. They do give group rate discounts of $5-$10 based on date and number of sites. KAO has alot of activities that are including (ie - theme weekends, outdoor movies, sundae making, super soaker night etc)

The Provincial campground I will call tomorrow but they will be a typical provincial park - Very Clean, neat, organized and more a natural type setting.

I think both parks would lend themselves to be excellent campgrounds.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks Thor,
Does the Provincial Campground have full hookups?
I have a brochure for the KOA, and it does have a lot of activities included in the price. Their website also shows some nice photos of the place.

Since we are so far away, we'll probably stay a week or so, with an overnight stop travelling on each end. We also have friends in Ottawa we'll spend a day with.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Steve

Here is what they have. It is a cut & paste

The last glaciers passing through this region 10,000 years ago scoured a channel through the Cambrian Shield, creating the rugged beauty of the St. Lawrence River and the 1000 Islands. This is the setting for Ivy Lea Campsite, one of the Parks of the St. Lawrence's most scenic areas.

Click here to view the dates of operation.

17 Premium Waterfront Sites, Unserviced 
90 Regular Sites 
33 Sites with Electrical Hook-ups 
14 Recreation Vehicle Sites with Water & Electricity 
9 Walk-in Sites 
Comfort Station 
Trailer Dumping Station 
Showers 
Laundromat 
Food Concession 
Boat Launching 
Boat Rental nearby

Swimming 
Picnicking 
Playground 
Self-Guided Trails 
Recreation and Interpretive Programs

Approximately 35 minutes from Fort Henry 
Cycling on the St. Lawrence Recreation Trail

Click here for a summary of the Parks Rules. For a complete description, please refer to St. Lawrence Parks Commission (SLPC) Act.

Lansdowne, Ontario, 1000 Islands Parkway 
Exits 648 and 685 on Hwy. 401

Home Â· Campsites Â· What's New Â· Events Â· Details Â· Tips Â· Reservations
Employment Â· Contact Us Â· Overview 
The information contained in this site was prepared by St. Lawrence Parks Commission.
Developed and designed by WEBtech Â® All rights reserved.

Here is the link http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/ivylea.htm

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Thor, thanks for jumping in on this. My schedule has been insane lately to the point that I get very little time to log on to the site.









Either campground sounds good. The dates are probably going to be the toughest thing. My daughter Chloe will start school this September so DW is indicating that Labour day may not work for us.

We'll see ... let's just keep up the momentum and see where we land.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Wayne

No problem. Maybe a poll with dates might be the next step and a poll to see which campground we prefer.

As for Sept. - I don't think school will be a big issue. Set the date for Fri,Sat,Sun, This allows Mon to get ready for school. Just a suggestion.

I think a long weekend might be the way to go. It will help anyone driving a fair distant and if you do not wish to stay the entire 4 days just stay 3









Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone

I just received an info package from the KAO Campground. Unfortunately it did not come with alot of pictures so I do not know what the campground looks like.

Prices - They vary from $22/night to almost $50/night for full service. Cost varies if it is a weekend, holiday, weekday. This does not include GST & PST which is an additional 15%. If we book 10 or more sites the discount will be between $5-$10/night depending again on which weekend.

This KAO Campground is very activity based style of camping. They sent me a sheet that covers 2 pages. Every weekend is also a theme weekend...I do not know exactly what this means (60's weekend everyone has to look like Elvis) I am not sure what my DW would look like with side burns









No word back from the Ivy Lea Campground - I know the rates are alot less.

Here is a cut from their web site
Camping Fees
Riverside-Cedar, Long Sault Parkway & Glengarry Park Campsites 
Site - Basic 21.00 10% Off 
Site with Electricity 25.00 10% Off 
RV Site - Water / Electricity - 30 Amp. 28.50 10% Off 
RV Site - Water / Electricity - 15 Amp. 27.50 10% Off 
Premium Waterfront Site 23.00 10% Off 
Camping Fees
Ivy Lea Campsite 
Site - Basic 23.00 10% Off 
Site with Electricity 27.00 10% Off 
RV Site - Water / Electricity - 30 Amp. 30.00 10% Off 
Premium Walk-in Site 25.00 10% Off 
Premium Waterfront Site 27.00 10% Off 
Camper Cabins Fees
Riverside-Cedar Campsite 
Camper Cabins
(minimum two nights stay on weekends in High Season) 80.00 10% Off 
Nature Awareness Camping Fees 
Site - Basic 22.25 10% Off 
Site with Electricity 25.50 10% Off 
Group Camping Fees 
Per Site (Capacity 200) 62.00 
Per Site (Capacity 50) 32.25 
Per Person (19 to 64 years of age) 2.00 
Per Child / Senior 1.75 
Other Camping-Related Fees 
Camping/Cabin Reservation Fee 10.00 
Change/Cancellation Fee 7.00 
Daily Additional Vehicle 8.75 
Seasonal Additional Vehicle 40.00 
Senior's Discount on Basic / Electrical Site 10% 
Extended Stay Camping 1010.00 to 2035.00 
Day Use Fees 
Per Person (12 and under free) 3.25 
Per Person - Senior (65 and over) 2.75 
Maximum Vehicle Charge 12.00 
Summer Vehicle Permit 60.00 
Additional Summer Vehicle Permit 15.00 
Daily Bus Permit per Person - Adult 2.50

I will post the info once received.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will check my photo files, and see if I have any revealing photos of the KOA. It wasn't too bad. The sites were fairly well sized. By that, I mean I could open my awning all the way, and there was room between our site, and the folks next to us (who we were with) to set up a 10x10 sun tent. If I can find them, I will post them.

Tim


----------



## Thor

If we have not decided by May 13th... On the way to Cooperstown, I will stop by both Parks. I will be crossing the border there anyway.

On a positive note..on the way to work listening the radio, they mentioned Spring...It officially arrives this Sun at 7:34am sunny

On a negative note they also sad that March will be the coldest March in 40 years









Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Good info!









That sounds like a good idea if you can afford the time. Otherwise, let's see what Tim is able to dig up for pictures.

BTW, have I thanked you lately for running with this









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well folks, I found some pic's and posted them in the gallery under the "Campgrounds and RV Parks" section. It's important to note that not all of the sites are as big as the site that we had, but they are not much smaller. I'm sorry I don't have any pictures of any of the rest of the campground though.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hi

I spoke to a guy at work regarding which campground to stay at. He has camped the area several times and prefers the Ivy Lea Provincial campground. Main reason is that the sites are a nicer and the campground is a bit more peaceful. KAO is very activity based.

I called both parks again and sites are booking quickly. We need to decide which park and when.

The best weekend for me would be July 1 - July 3. The main reason is that I am leaving for my 2 week vacation to the East coast on June 30th.

The plan would be to camp at the Ivy Lea area from June 30th - July 3rd. Visit my friend in Solvay NY for the July 4th and then head east on hwy 90 to Cape Cod.

Now if we all wish to celebrate Cnd Day (July1st)& Ind Day(Jul;y 4th) together then I would stay the extra day.

My vote would be the Provincial park but I will stay at the KAO as well.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Found a campsite layout for the Ivy Lea Campground.

I tried to cut and paste...but it just would not work. Just click to view

http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/ivyprk.htm

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi everyone

I spoke with a neighbour regarding camping around the 1000 island area and he recommended the Ivy Leay Campsite - take the sites away from the bridge.

I contacted the park and they do not open until April 18th...which means all sites are still open.

I do think if we are going to make this work, a date has to be narrowed down quickly.

Thor


----------



## dsrede2go

Hmmmm ...

Is the 1000 Islands Rally still alive?

We won't be around the first 2 weeks in August, but are interested in attending if we're available.

David


----------



## Thor

I am still a go. The park does not open until April 18th so we cannot book anything yet.

The way the summer is going maybe a rally in the fall would be best. Mid Sept.









How about the Sept 9th or 16th weekend.

Thor


----------



## Thor

I am getting a few emails regarding what is happening so...

How about I drive a stake into the ground

Sept 16-18 @ 1000 Island Ivy Lea campground.

Let us know who is interested.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Not Yet

I won't know my new schedule until I reach my next assignemnt, but if we can make it we will.

Jared


----------



## dsrede2go

Thor,

Odds are very good that my wife and I would make the trip!









We've been anxious to make it back to that area and this looks like a perfect opportunity.

David


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Gonna give you a definate maybe, but a not likely. My wife is a teacher and classes will be up and running in Sept.

Ivy Lea was great, and we want to go back, but like you with Cooperstown, it is definately a long weekend for us.

If it is possible, we will be there.

Tim


----------



## Thor

We can discuss the Fall Rally in May. Most everyone will be there.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI Thor,

We stayed at the Koa by the Ivy Lea Bridge it was our first campsite with our outback. It was located in a very nice spot about 500 yards from the St. Lawerence. The Koa campsite itself was very disappointing, run down, sites not level, very muddy if it rains. They do have a pool and play area for the kids and have all the amenities. I think it was $42.00 night if you wanted water, sewer and 30 amp. There was another private site about 200 yards down the road which people tell me is allot nicer. I am trying to find it on the www.campingonatario.org now. It is also about 10 mins drive from the casino as well. But if you are all going to this site for labour day we will join you.








RCCL Cruisers


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

That other camping resort down the street from the Koa in the 1000 islands is called the 1000 island camping resort. I am told by friends the Koa in Mallorytown is a very nice camp site.

RCCL Cru







isers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We stayed at the KOA in Ivy Lea last summer, and found it quite nice. The place down the street, the 1000 Islands camping resort, was only about half full. My DW rode her bicycle down to it to check it out, and thought the KOA was nicer. Perhaps when you were there, they were still sprucing up after the winter.

Either way, the Parks of the St. Lawrence facilty, about a mile or so east of the KOA looked nice too.

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

We were there the first weekend it opened, perhaps you are right. We are game to try it again as it was in a nice spot along the St. Lawerence.

RCCL Cruisers sunny


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Have you decided on the 1st NE Rally yet. I know you had some things to work out.

Good Luck with the 2 foot-i-tiss









Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI Thor,

NO the neighbours still have not made up their mind yet on the fence, I am almost tempted to do it myself but it I would end up paying for the fence and that would mean less money for camping and mods to the trailer. 2 foot issue I think is done as our common friend I think is going to keep his present trailer. I did not want to bug him but since our intial conversation he has not mentioned it. How did you bike mod go on the trailer?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Trailer mod went great. Get the final touches this tomorrow. I will post pics.
Regarding our common friend... I will ask him in the next couple of days, he is also getting the bike mod done. I spoke with him last week and he seemed interested in becoming an Outbacker









Does this mean you will be joining us for the Rally...I got glow sticks for your kids









Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI THor,

Suppose to have a meeting with the neighbours tomorrow night fingers crossed we will get thing soughted. You are leaving Thursday right? I will have to ask for Friday off. Put those plastic drain spouts on the trailer they work well keeping that black streaking off the side of the trailer.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI Thor,

Our common friend is going to stay a no outbacker, which is good as I am going mod crazy on the trailer.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Have you decide on next weekend? It would be great if you and your family could make it.

The non-outbackers is getting his receiver installed this sat morning. I already spoke to the guy and he is ready for yours as well. See the 17 footer for details and location. Very happy with my turn out.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI Thor,

Neighbours finally picked a date for the fence this coming weekend, the lad is suppose to come by Friday to put the posts in. Lets see if they pay their share of the bill. Soon as we get the fence done and the money off the neighbours I will be taking our trailer down to get the bike hitch put on. This weekend we will have to pass on as we will be doing the fence as long as the weather holds. But the 1000 islands we will be their.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Forgive my forgetfullness, but has a date been set for the 1000 Islands Rally yet?

RCCL, we'll miss you this weekend, but understand the homefront comes first. Good luck with the fence.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor-RCCL,

I am just re-reading through this one.

Do I understand that the date is Sept. 16th? at Ivy Lea????

May be able to go, possibly.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

The date has not been set in stone. There was no date set so I just pegged Sept 16th as a starting place. (The park does not open until May 18th)

If we get a larger turn out another weekend that is great. Right now we are basically open from the weekend after labour day to end Oct when camping season ends







.

It also sounds like the drive will be 6hrs plus for most. Maybe a plan for a long weekend would be better. I know there isn't any but...vacation day. We are about 2 1/2hrs from the Ivy Lea. Our plan would be to make a long weekend out of it. Spend a couple of days on the campground and surrounding area and a day in Kingston. Kinston is a wonderful town with all kinds of things to do and see. For anyone who has not been up to this area a 1000 island cruise is a must (I think it is approx $30 including lunch/dinner) which will take a 1/2 day by itself. The later the better because of the fall colours.

The one thing I learned from the Rally is that it was not long enough. We just started getting to know each other, when it was time to leave.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, Clare and I are definately interested, and depending on the final date chosen, will make every effort to attend. We already have a tentative trip planned of Labor Day weekend, with a bunch of friends from work.

I will keep an eye out here for more info.

Tim


----------



## dsrede2go

Sue & I are probably a YES!

We too are talking about a long weekend, as we want to re-visit Kingston.

Our (retirement) schedule is very flexible ... ;-)

Dave & Sue


----------



## Campfire Squad

My family is wanting to go! It all depends on the date, the oldest starts school this year so we really don't want him to miss any days in the start of the year. I will keep checking for a final date.

David.


----------



## Thor

Here is some info on the Boat tour.

http://www.1000islandscruises.on.ca/

I have written to them for deatils and group rates.

Please look at it and let me know if you are interested. I am trying to get a feel for number of people.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Okay,

I have written to the folks at Ivy Lea Campground (parks of the St.Lawrence) regarding our September Rally.

I indicated that we had not closed in on a specific weekend at this point but were interested in whether they could support a large group (10 trailers approx.) and whether group pricing is available.

Stay tuned, I will post the response when received.

BTW I will add another Poll to determine most favourable September Weekend!

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## luv2rv

Here's the response I received. They will waive the reservation fee for all sites but the first.

**************************
Good afternoon Wayne,

Thank you for your recent e-mail. We do have many groups like yours
visit our campgrounds throughout the summer. We don't offer group
sites. You need to book the amount of sites that you need/per trailer. 
When you book a site in advance like that you pay a $10.00 reservation
fee per site. What we do when your booking multiple sites for an
organized group like that is just charge the $10.00 once and wave the
reservation fee on the other sites.

Most of our campgrounds are opened until Thanksgiving. You should view
our website to obtain information on the different parks and services
that they offer. www.stlawrenceparks.com

If you need to verify availability for certain dates just let us know
and we will promptly response.

Thank you
Julie
Customer Service Agent
**********************************************

2005 Rates:

Site - Basic $23.00 CDN per night
Site - with Electricity $27.00 CDN per night
RV Site - Water/Electricity $30.00 CDN per night

All bookings from September 6th to closing will receive 10% off per night


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sounds to me that all the reservations need to be made at one time to take advantage of the wavier of the reservation fee. We should try to get the date nailed down so that people can determine if they will be able to attend or not.

I will be looking for the poll.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Tim,

I agree. Unless we can get them to take reservations for a period of time with folks quoting the "Outbackers" rally.

I started a new Poll under "Rally" with each weekend in September.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

It sounds like the rally is back on track.









We should look to see if there is a good group gather spot at the park. I am assuming we all would want elect. & water hook up.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Don't forget the sewer as my ladeis like to have their daily showers & baths.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

Ok everyone the 1000 island boat company contacted me and said they would love to have us; however we need to decide soon because they are running out of room. Once we have a date and a feel who is interested, I can start booking. If anyone has never done a 1000 Island boat tour, Let me tell you it is worth seeing.

After going through the website, I think the 3.5hrs tour is the way to go which includes a lunch. Regardless of the weekend we decide, I think the Sat would work best everyone







Please let me know your thoughts. The tour should be done well before the Pot Luck dinner. Kingston also has some great shops right by the docks.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

There are some great eateries near the docks too, if I remember correctly.

We are still waiting for next years school schedule to come out, before I know whether we will be able to make it or not.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We discussed lastnight and the social coordinator said it looks good to go. Probably the 16th weekend. I will have a definite answer by this weekend. Sorry for dragging on this one, just have lots and lots going on.

Kevin


----------



## dmbcfd

This sounds like its going to be lots of fun. I have been reading here about all the great things to do at 1000 Islands. I'm thinking of a week long trip to the area. We have friends in Ottowa who we'll visit for a day, too. I'll try for the week before Labor Day at the KOA, because we need full hookups for a long stay. If the rally ends up on that weekend, we'll move over to join you all. If the rally goes on the 16th, we won't be able to make it anyway because the kids are in school and we'll need an overnight stop both ways. This will be my son's first year at middle school, and we don't want him to miss anything right at the beginning.

Thor, keep up the good work!

Steve


----------



## luv2rv

Hey folks,

This is starting to sound really good.









Thor, boat tour sounds like a lot of fun ... we will participate in that! Thank goodness it's not a "3 hour tour" though.









If we can settle on the weekend I will make arrangements with Ivy Lea campground to take reservations for everyone when they reference "1000 Islands Outbackers" to ensure that the $10 reservation fee is waived.

So folks ... please vote in the Poll under Outbackers Rally ... we really need to know when the majority wants to do this.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Thor

By the looks of it Sept 16th weekend is working out for most. Lets peg it for this weekend.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve, if you do make it up there for a week, the marina directly across the street from the KOA rents pontoon boats for the day. It was fairly reasonable, and was a great way to spend the day. Also, Fort Henry is a great place to visit if you like military history, or even just fife's and drum's. I don't know if the Wednesday evening shows will still be going when you are there or not, but I would recommend it.

If the 16th is pinned down as the date, I will check the school schedule as soon as it's out, and if possible, we will be there.

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

THor,
Count us in for the boat tour as you know we love going on boats, we will proabley go down on the 14th in the evening or the 15th so we can go to the fort.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks Tim,
We love boating. The kids would enjoy that. Anyone else able to take time before Labor Day? Wait, in Canadian it's "Labour" Day.









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just checked with the DW, and she has a triathalon that weekend in Jersey. Sorry, but we won't be able to make this one. Have fun everyone who is going. I will certainly be there in spirit.









Tim


----------



## Thor

Ok

I will start the ball rolling with the boat cruise for Sat Sept. 17th. I will get all the details and post them prior to confirming. Any preference morning vs afternoon. I thoughts would be a morning cruise, so this way the afternoon can be spent in Kingston or Fort Henry. Fort Henry is across the bay from the docks, less than a 5min drive. The Docks are right downtown Kingston, everything is within walking distance except for the big malls, they are on the other side of town. (10-15 min drive)

Thor


----------



## HootBob

O.K. everyone I assume that you are going the weekend of the 16th.
Well if so I will check with the Boss to see whats up








Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't want to commit to anything yet, but the DW just told me yesterday that if I really wanted to go to the 1000 Islands rally, I could take Timmy, and we could go, and she would keep Erin-Marie home with her, and take her to the Triathalon.

I don't know what to do with that one.....maybe she figures if I have the boy with me, I won't get into any trouble.









Maybe I can get my Dad to join us, and it will be a Man's weekend. I will get back to you on this one folks.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tim, She s either a real good wife or she wants a weekend away from the boys.







or both! Either way, you re a winner


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just remember, every silver lining has a big dark storm cloud lurking behind it.









Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Good Stuff!

I'm going to get things arranged for the 16th weekend. I'll have the campground accept reservations under "Thousand Islands Outbackers Rally" This will ensure that we don't all get charged the $10:00 reservation fee.

I'll post the details as soon as confirmed. Can't wait to meet everyone!!!!

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone.

Instead of T-Shirts..how about lanterns with an Outback.com logo on it. I asked the same company that made the T-Shirt if they carried any camping supplies and this is what they came up with.










New Lites	4 NichiaÂ® L E D s (Brightest White L E D )
Carry hanger handle
SmartLiteÂ® 5 Function Switch â€" High/Med/Low â€" Slow/fast flash
Battery Power Meter
3 DuracellÂ® Batteries Included (800 hours of Continous ligtht)
Rubber Top and Bottom
Black Velour Pouch included

4 L.E.D. Lantern
Size :7 1/2â€ x 3 3/4â€
Weight:10 Units/10lbs
Imprint Area :Lens: 1 1/4â€ x 3/8â€, Either side of switch: 1 1/4â€ x 3/8"

The cost will be approx. $30-$35 US

Let me know if anyone is interested.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Looks nice thor
Have to talk to the wife she like the little lights
I'll let you know
Don


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

Is there a website for this campsite we are planning to stay at?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

the website is

http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/ivylea.htm

NE Rally Campers

I just got word back from the cruise line for a boat cruise.

The cost of a 3hrs tour 12:30 - 3:30 Sept 17th is $34.21 + taxes (Noramlly $42.20 + taxes) this in includes a full lunch. I tried copying the menu but it did not work. Lunch is salad, chicken, dessert, coffee. The website has the full menu.

I also asked the price for a cruise without lunch (reg cost is $25) - Outbacker rate - still working on it. I will get a better price for kids

The Cruise line also offered me the entire boat for $1500 for the day. If we can get 50 people it will be worth it. The Boat looks like a old style steamer.

Hmmm - mod idea - An Outback that floats on water - If we rent the entire boat - we will need an Outbackers.com Banner
















Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Go Thor I bet by the time we go you will have them down to $25 including lunch, thanks for webiste info.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

Hi everyone,

I got some more prices in today

For the 3hrs Cruise 12:30 - 3:30

With lunch - $34.21 Cdn - regular price ($42.20 Cdn) for a non Outbacker
No Lunch - $15.89 Cdn - regular price ($25.00 Cdn) for a non Outbacker

Please let me know who is interested, so I can start making reservations. No $$ required at this time

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob

The boats isn't name the SS Minnow is it








Still have to talk to the wife to see what we're doing
Don


----------



## Thor

rver

Still working on a price for kids. I will let you know in a few days

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Count us in for the 3 hour tour.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber

What is the updated list of those planning on attending.

I am still mulling it over while getting ready for the 2 weeker coming up.

I am also trying to get another outbacker that used to hang out here to go if we end up going.

Is there a list?

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

Here's the list of those that sound pretty certain they will attend!

If I have missed anyone, pls chime in

Rver
RCCL Cruisers
dsrede2go
Thor 
Luv2rv

Here is the latest response I received from Parks of the St. Lawrence - they are actually recommending that we go to Riverside - Cedar based on site availability.

Anyone familiar with this park?
********************************
Good afternoon Wayne,

Thank you for your recent e-mail. The best campground in my opinion
would be the Riverside-Cedar which is located in Morrisburg, Ontario
just west of Upper Canada Village. I just verified availabilily and it
wouldn't be a problem to get 10 sites with 2 services together as of now
all together.

If you wanted to get together on the Saturday and have potluck the park
has a little shelter in the middle of the park that you could use for
your gathering. In the area that I was verifying there are 11 (2
service) sites. The shelter is walking distance to these sites.

If you wanted to verify the site map you can do so from the following
link, http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/rcprk.htm

You may need to scroll down to make the file into a PDF format to view
the map a little bigger.

The sites that I am recommending are sites,
151,152,153,154,155,162,163,164,165,168 and 179. The cost for these
sites are $25.65 per night. Yes indeed I can make the reservations all
under "Outbackers" and only 1 reservation fee of $10.00. When making
reservations we do need full payment at time of booking for all sites. 
We will eventually need the name of 1 person on each site but you can
hold off on that portion until a little later in the season.

Just to advise you that we will allow you to just pay one reservation
fee but if you had to cancel any of these sites you would lose the
$10.00 non-refundable reservation fee per site. If you cancel before
1pm the day prior you would also loose a $7.00 for each site you cancel,
or after 1 pm you would also loose your first night stay.

Please contact me directly at the Customer Service Unit if you wish to
make reserations so we can do so by phone, 1-800-437-2233.

Thank you
Julie
Customer Service Agent


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Is this going to be the park of choice???

Sounds good to me. I will hit up my planning coordinator tonight and see what her thoughts are, for us this is a 5.5 hour drive.

Still Spetember 16-17-18 I assume.

Kevin


----------



## cookie9933

rver said:


> Thor
> 
> Is the cost for children the same?
> [snapback]38671[/snapback]​


What is the distance from Detroit Mich area? 
Jan


----------



## HootBob

Wayne
Count us in for the Sept 16 weekend
Don


----------



## Thor

Cookie9933

Distant from Detroit will be roughly 6.5 hrs or about 650km.

You are welcome to stop at our place before continuing on. I'm about 4 - 4.5 hrs from Detroit.

Thor

PS - Still working on kiddie price - not happy with what they have quoted me so far.


----------



## luv2rv

Riverside-Cedar campground is located in Morrisburg Ontario. According to Mapquest it would be about another 60 miles from where Ivy Lea is.

So about another hour from where 81 crossed into Canada and joins the 401.

Is this okay?

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

This is 248 miles for me, the wife is checking her schedule for then.

My route

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

It will be about 5hrs and 218 miles for me.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How far from Ottawa is it? I have always wanted to go there. I have been going to Elgin Ontario forever, which is just north of Gananoque a few miles.

KS


----------



## tdvffjohn

414 miles 8 hrs too far


----------



## HootBob

360 miles for us
We are planning on leaving thursday right after work.
And drive about half way and spend the night somewhere.
Don


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Where does the Boat Cruise depart from? If we end up camping in Morrisburg at Riverside-Cedars that could mean a fair bit of driving if the Boat leaves from Gananoque or worse Kingston...

Wayne


----------



## jcball16

Hello all Northeast Outbackers

I have read the plans for another rally in September. Are there any talks of one say mid July or Augest? With School starting in September and travel to Canada for a weekend is a loog ride for us in the southern part of the northeast...Has anyone looked into somewere in the Pocono's or southern NY? Well just a thought...

Hope to see some of ya all on the road this summer...


----------



## Thor

Wayne

The cruise leaves from downtown Kingston right beside the Holiday Inn.

Child & Youth prices for the cruise is $15.89 plus tax (This includes the lunch and under $10 for cruise alone). Once we confrim, I will set a up an Outbacker account with the cruise line so that you just have to mention Outbackers and the discount will apply.

Have I missed something while I have been camping???? Are we switching parks? Hopefully it is closer for most.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Actually,
The park being recommended is approximately 1 hour from Kingston (to the east). So if the boat cruise is 3 hours with 2 hours of driving (roundtrip) that will consume the day.

It's a five hour drive on Friday for most and 5 hours home on Sunday.

So, I am looking for feedback as to the whether this new location being suggested is acceptable.

Please chime in.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We will not do a boat cruise. I personally have been through the Ivy area and wouldn't mind heading towards Ottawa, that is some place we want to visit sometime.

Either way let me know. We are getting ready to head out for two weeks, first trip of the year.

Thanks for putting in all of the research work, much appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

I'm easy as well. I really do not mind either way. If with decide to go farther east than the boat cruise or a run to Kingston would more than likely be off.

I have been in Kingston and on the boat cruise so it really doesn't matter to me. I will be in Kingston July 25 & 26 so as long as we decide before than.... I was going to set everything up while I was there.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I will be in Kingston July 25 & 26 so as long as we decide before than.... I was going to set everything up while I was there.


Stop in the Lone Star, and have a 'rita for me while your there Thor.









Tim


----------



## luv2rv

I spoke with the Customer Service again and she has advised that there are very few sites available with services at Ivy Lea and they generally don't handle large groups which is why she recommended Riverside-Cedars.

SO - RIVERSIDE-CEDARS it is!







I am going to call and book the first site now - she will black out the others.

CALL 1-800-437-2288

As you call to make your reservations, indicate that it is for the Outbackers Rally and they will open up the sites.

Once you have booked let us know your site number.

Here is the list of folks that I believe are planning to attend:

Thor
Luv2rv
RCCL Cruisers
dsrede2go
Rver
Hurricane Plumber
Hootbob

Anyone else? Please chime in!

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

These are water and electric sites I assume?

Dates are still for September 15-16-17 2005, correct?

Do you have to pay when making the reservation or just a deposit?

Thansk for setting this all up.

I will do a final confirm with the bride tonight and if it is a go call and reserve.

Keivn


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Yes, sites are water and electric.

Dates are Thurs 15th (optional) and Friday 16th, Saturday 17th.

They are requesting full payment at time of booking and if you had to cancel you would lose the $10 dollar cancellation charge - all CDN$$

Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

Is there a webiste for the new place we are planning to stay at?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Campground--clicky

We are going, making reservations tomorrow. Planning on staying fri-sun. Taking Friday off so should get there midday.

Will post site number

kevin


----------



## luv2rv

*Folks, I have booked my site!*

I have reserved site# 154.

http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/rc.htm

They have blacked out 8 more sites until June 23rd (under the name "OUTBACKERS"). You need to reference this when you call.

You will need to call *1-800-437-2233 before June 23rd *to reserve your site. After this date the sites will be opened up for first come first serve to anyone.

All sites are 2 service sites (Electricity & Water) and cost is $25.65 CDN per night. Unfortunately they will be charging us each the $10 reservation fee. They only waive this if we book 10 sites or more and they are all paid for in advance. It's only $10 so not a big deal.

Site Numbers remaining are:

151, 152, 153 (pull-thru site), 155 (pull-thru site), 163, 164, 165, 179

See you there!
Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

Just reserved our site, they gave us site 153. Looks like a nice park. See you on the Sept 16th.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nice going RCCL, I had reserved that site until she asked for payment and said sorry we don't take Discover card..... So now I need to wait until I get home and use the Visa card.

See you there....site stealer...







That will cost you a fine Canadian beverage..

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Will be booking Mon. Just packing the TT right now as we speak for a camping trip this weekend.







DW cannot understand why I am on the web instead of packing









Outbackeraholic









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

I understand

John


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

No problem Kevin I bring the budlight especially for you so you don't get to home sick.







Perhaps we will get you to try the good British Stuff but we will have a Canadian for back-up.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin, Go for site 155 it's a big pull thru on the corner. We'll put a couple of 28BH-S side by side.









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I really wish I could join you guys in September, but the kids will be back in school, as will the DW (she's a teacher). I don't really want to take Timmy out of school for two days, even if it is for a camping trip.

Have a great time.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

Did you say Timmy and DW are sick on that Fri







But not too ill to go camping









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We have site 155.

Hopefully leave here early morning and arrive that Friday noonish maybe.

Don....where are you staying halfway Thursday night??????

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Actually, if we were to come, it would be Timmy and me, and maybe Erin. DW has a triathalon that weekend in NJ. Again, I don't relish a 370 mile trip without DW to help maintain peace in the Av along the way.










Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

It's about time to teach little Timmy to drive, keep trying, would love to see ya.

Hopefully it will work out. If not then maybe sometime in the winter we can watch the two loser hockey teams play.

Don't forget, there is free Canadian beer on site 153, all you can drink, compliments of RCCL..

Kevin


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Kevin,

Differently have a beer there for you but to support you all you can drink I would have to remortgage the house and the trailer.







Then you would have to get past the wife who loves her beer you could be putting your life in danger.







it is your funeral







.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Free Canadian beer







Is that for Canadians as well









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Called yesterday but they were close
Will be calling today before they close this time
As for Funeral part
Which one would you like?
Haven Casket


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just gotta get that pitch in for the business, huh Don.









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Ha Tim
Every little bit helps








Definitely can't hurt the profit sharing









On a serious note just called the campground
We got site # 152 see you all there








Don


----------



## luv2rv

RCCL, You better stock up! Friday night party at your site!!!









Thor, haven't seen your site number yet ... better hurry you're running out of time.









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I've been having some second thoughts. I might just take Timmy, and join you guys. Maybe see if my Dad wants to come along. I'll talk to the wife tonight and get back to you.

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

The wife said she will have plenty of beer for everybody, rootbeer that is.







But I think she will spare a few.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## luv2rv

Tim,

Hope you can make it. Starting to sound like a good little group forming.

Can't wait to meet everyone









Wayne


----------



## Thor

Called to tonight to site. I guess I called too late. I will try again tomorrow.

Is anyone still interested in going on a 1000 island cruise from Kingston? I know it is about a hour drive, but I want to make sure before I cancel.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

We will NOT be going on cruise.

Instead I am checking out some things to look at in Ottawa for a few hours. I have to at least drive through the palce to see it.

kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Spoke to the DW last night, and she doesn't seem to have an issue with it. I was talking with my Dad last night to see if he wanted to join us, but had to end the call unexpectedly (I was at work, and someone was beckoning our assistance







).

I will double check a few things this morning, and if it all works out, will make my reservations today.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I think that this is correct so far, keep reserving so more folks can be added....










Revised 06-23-05


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Alright, I just looked at the map, with a more accurate feeling for where the campground is. It looks like a 405 mile trip for me one way. I have to really give this some thought today now, as that may be just a bit far for a short weekend. Taking Timmy out for one day is one thing, but two days is not acceptable to the DW, and experience tells me that a trip that long with even only one of the kids is going to be about 8.5 to 9 hours driving.

Besides, while looking at the calendar, I remembered that the 18th is my Dad's birthday. So I am leaning more towards not heading up this year. I was pretty excited about the thought of going too.

I will let everyone know my final decision later today.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin - looks correct to me - great Job!

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Please add me to the map, we will be staying at #163.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

updated....

5 booked anyone else???? Tim, Timmy, Dad Tim???

Woohoo, off tomorrow and then head out for 2 weeks of pure camping bliss.

The dual Outback caravan leaves the Elmira area around 5:30 AM towards Gettysburg, PA. It has been sooo long since the last vacation, I can't wait!!

All systems a go, almost ready to roll.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Regretably, I will not be attending. After looking at all the factors involved, time/distance/school/Dad's birthday, I realized that it just isn't a good weekend. I will truely miss the outing, but I am already planning another 3 generation trip, maybe in July, to some railroading site's in PA. Looking at Steamtown in Scranton, and maybe Horseshoe Curve near Altoona.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to stay?

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Thor,

When are you leaving so I can follow you down and save on gas, as the trailer and truck will be weighed down with all the Rootbeer I will be carrying for Friday night.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## luv2rv

hurricaneplumber said:


> updated....
> 
> Woohoo, off tomorrow and then head out for 2 weeks of pure camping bliss.
> 
> Kevin
> [snapback]41631[/snapback]​


Good stuff Kevin,









The Luv2rv crew heads Friday afternoon for 2 weeks as well. I am so giddy I can hardly contain myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am taking along some tools to do an "Add a Room" mod while on the trip. I have the one from old TT just never got it installed.

Have a good time and be safe.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

RCCL

We will be leaving after breakfast before lunch. Are we starting a small Outback convoy??? What about you Wayne? How about meeting at the BK just outside Newcastle.

We start our 2 week trip June 30th. Everyone who is leaving this week, have a save vacation.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Thor,

That sounds like a good idea, I am taking the Friday off to use my last vacation day up. We could bring our work radios to communicate on the way down when we want to schedule fuel and pit stops. You can go first, we will put Wayne in the middle and I will take up the rear.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

Sounds like a plan - Wayne are you ok with this?

Now lets start talking about Sat night's potluck























Thor


----------



## HootBob

Does anyone have a ideal of a good place to some food shopping up that way.
And what cant you take across the Border.
This is our first time to cross the Border.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, if your going up I-81, there is a shopping center in Watertown, NY, right on the interstate. I think there is a grocery store there. I know there is a Wally World. You should be able to provision up there.

As far as crossing the boarder, your best bet would be to look at the Canadian Customs web site, for the trip up, and the US Customs web site for the trip back. You will have to do a bit of searching on each page, but you should find the info you are looking for. Also, check the page just before you go, as sometimes the food restrictions change depending on unforseen threats to the flora and agriculture of either country. (i.e. mad cow, or certain insect populations)

If you have passports for everyone, bring them, if not, birth certificates, and some form of photo ID should be sufficient. I don't believe you will need passports to cross the boarder until 2007, but all that info should be on the customs pages.

Have a good trip.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info Tim
Got love those goverment sites and read between the lines








Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Just tell the Customs Officer you know me and you should not have any problems























Thor


----------



## HootBob

Yeah Thor
I can see it now.
8 hrs later and a double cavity search









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Just think about the camping fees you would save







The view is also very good as long as you do not mind looking thru bars
















Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Sorry, haven't been on in a while ... just got back from our Two Week vacation. Weather was out of this world. Couldn't have been any better!! sunnysunny

Convoy sounds good. DW and will have to see if we can swing the early departure .... we'll be real low on vacation days at that point. I'll confirm as we get a little closer.

Wayne sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Don,

You are only allowed one case of beer or bottle of alcohol per adult in the vehicle. Unless you want to pay tax or duty on it. We are taking our neighbors with us, so we can have lots of booze...

Supposedly no potatoes, no live bait etc. We have always taken taters though, can't live without my taters....

Definitely take a passport if you have it or you will need a original birth certificate AND driver's license.

Coming back into the US, no fresh fruits allowed from Canada side, etc.

Leave the firearms and pepper spray at home.

The questions will usually be:
Where are you from?
Where you going?
How long will you be there?
Any tobacco?
Any firearms , mace or pepper spray?
Any alcohol?
What is the nature of your visit?
How many people in the vehicle?
Citizenship?
Are you leaving any gifts or items in Canada?
Did you buy any items while in Canada?

And sometimes there are a few stumper questions, like what do you do for a living? How long have you been working? Can you open your glovebox please? ETC.

Just be honest and you will be fine. Coming home, just make sure I am in line ahead of you so when you get searched it won't slow me down









When are you looking to be there???

Kevin


----------



## doko

Crossed the border last week. Great for RV's as they pull you into a separate line.
The inspections guy wanted to confiscate our fire wood, but after thorough inspection of the wood, was convinced to let it go.

It was a bit of a pain getting him access to the wood, but in the end nothing lost.


----------



## doko

If I'm reading the earlier site map right, are 164 and 165 still open.
What is the official date?


----------



## HootBob

doko
The dates are Sept 15th(optional) 16th 17th
As for the sites I quess you would have to call the campground









Don


----------



## luv2rv

Those sites may still be available but I did receive an email from the campground advising that our black out period had expired so it's first come first serve.

Chances are they are still available. Give them a call and see what happens. Would be great to have another member for this weekend.

Good luck. 
Wayne


----------



## Thor

Back from our 2 weeks in Cape Cod & already in rally mood









All kidding aside - We crossed the border by the falls and on the return trip by the 1000 Islands. In both case on problems at all and it was very quick.

Make sure you stop at the duty free - the prices seem a bit better for all booze and smokes. The legal limit is a bottle or case per person over 19. You also can bring a cartoon of smokes per person over 16. (Hint never buy more at the duty free thatn you are allowed - They run your plate and can tell how much you bought)

Worst case is that you might have to pay duty. We normally bring over a bit more booze and have never had any problems at all. They did ask about meat products going into the states.

A couple of hints that I find make the crossing quick.

1 - Have your passports ready and give them to the officer
2 - Have all windows down on the officer's side - (This way they can see the kids and that you are not hidding anything.
3 - Make sure you are not wearing sunglasses
4 - No firearms
5 - No live bait
6 - Fishing - I think you might have to have a permit, so do not mention it

Can't wait to seee everyone.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Back from our 2 weeks in Cape Cod & already in rally mood









All kidding aside - We crossed the border by the falls and on the return trip by the 1000 Islands. In both case on problems at all and it was very quick.

Make sure you stop at the duty free - the prices seem a bit better for all booze and smokes. The legal limit is a bottle or case per person over 19. You also can bring a cartoon of smokes per person over 16. (Hint never buy more at the duty free thatn you are allowed - They run your plate and can tell how much you bought)

Worst case is that you might have to pay duty. We normally bring over a bit more booze and have never had any problems at all. They did ask about meat products going into the states.

A couple of hints that I find make the crossing quick.

1 - Have your passports ready and give them to the officer
2 - Have all windows down on the officer's side - (This way they can see the kids and that you are not hidding anything.
3 - Make sure you are not wearing sunglasses
4 - No firearms
5 - No live bait
6 - Fishing - I think you might have to have a permit, so do not mention it

Can't wait to seee everyone.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor what is the Duty free.
Is like a little store before the border

Don


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Don,

Yes it is a store where everything is tax free before you cross the border.

Just back from two weeks camping around the Kawartha Lakes up north and Waterloo area. The camping was great, but the travelling not so good for our little girl she was constantly sick from the movement of the trailer when we were towing. We have tried everthying from medication to buying an SUV with a longer wheel base nothing seems to help, when we are not towing she is fine. We are seriously considering finding a nice spot 45 mins to an hour from where we live
and parking our trailer. This way our little girl enjoys going camping every weekend vs being sick when we are towing. its strange as she can go on boats, cruise ships,rides and the motion does not bother here. But soon as the trailer sways a little bit when trucks pass, or bounzes a bit when we go over the bump she goes pale as a ghost and with in a few mins is sick all over the back seat of the car. She is so upset now she won't go in the SUV with out a plastic bag under her chin just encase she is sick.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## HootBob

Thanks RCCL,
Sorry to hear about your daughter getting sick in the TV.
That is strange only when you are towing.
Have you tried putting down her window alittle?

Don


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Oh yes we have tried putting down the windows, the only thing we have not tried is letting her ride in the front seat which is illegal. Because of this we have cancelled out reservation at Cedar Riverside as there is no way she will be albe to go 5.5 hours with us towing.









Love to be there for the weekend but I can't put my little girl through that for 5.5 hours. I think we will end up getting a perment site close to home for now.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Now that is one excuse to get out of bringing some beer I haven't heard yet









I guess we can let it slide this time, but only for your little girls sake.

Hopefully she will outgrow it and be ready to travel again.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that RCCL
I hope when daughter gets alittle older it won't bother her anymore.

Don


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Sorry to hear about your girl. Do you want to try towing your TT with my burb to see if goes any better? If we are going to convoy to the rally she is welcome to ride on our truck (kids love the dvd player)

Give me a call.

Don

The Duty Free is a store with no taxes / duty at all. Booze and smokes are cheap. They also carry other stuff as well perfumes, watches, clothes, odds & ends, candy etc. It is all the same product you can buy at loal stores but you do not pay anymore than teh sticker price.

Thor


----------



## photosal

Just logged in for first time, and see you've planned an Outback Rally. Lots of posts to wade through, so I'll just ask for the details.

It appears to be planned for Sept 15, 16 & 17? Is that correct? And where will it
be held?

We're headed for Algonquin Park in Ontario on Sept 18. So the rally might be 
a good start for us if there is still space available.

If not, we hope you all have a great time.

By the way, we go to Algonquin every Fall, and we take a can of pepper spray 
with us. If is specifically labeled bear spray. We auctually purchased it in
Algonquin. As long as it is labled as Bear spray, neither Canadian or American borders object.

Photosal


----------



## luv2rv

http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/rc.htm

Yes date is correct.

The Rally will be held at Riverside Cedars campground in Morrisburg Ontario, Canada. You can use the link above to get the contact info.

Telephone# is 1-800-437-2233

Location is approximately 1 hour North East of Kingston Ontario.

There may still be sites available although our black out period expired so the sites were put up first come first serve again.

There is a map of the campground on page 10 (I think) of this post with our sites identified.

Hope you can make it.
Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

Thanks, Thor we may come up for the day just to see everybody as when we are not towing she is fine, plus I owe Kevin an beer. She to has a DVD as well she watches in the car. It is strange she rides on ships, boats, airplanes an rides and they do not bother her.
We have found a site which is only 45 mins away from our house where we are going to park our trailer hopefully Shelby will grow out of this in the near future.
We are going to have a look at some longer trailers to give us a bit more living space while we are parked as our dealer has deals on 05's becasue the 206's are coming.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## doko

We're in, site 164.
Coming from Syracuse, NY. Will head out from here around noon that friday.
See you all there. action


----------



## Thor

doko

Syracuse, I know this city well. I have friends that we visit regularly that live in Solvay. We also usually make it for the state fair.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Updated mapper

DOKO,

Glad to have another NYer coming. We should be heading through Syracuse hopefully around 10ish at this point.

Can't wait till Sept.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

RCCL,

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Sick kids in the car is no fun so I understand.

Not sure how old your daughter is but could it be that she is nervous about the trailer? You mentioned that when there is sway that sets things off? Is she overhearing any conversations about and then getting 'scared' and ultimately sick.

Just a thought.

Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

HI Wayne,

Shelby is three and we try not to bring any attention to it at all if we get sucked up as a truck goes by. If she mentions something we try to make it a game or pretend she is on boat. I don't think we mention anything during our conversation. I will ask Shelby as for a three year old she is able to communicate really well when there is a problem.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## photosal

Wayne, thanks for the info. We'll check out the campground to see if there are 
still sites available.


----------



## doko

DOKO,

Glad to have another NYer coming. We should be heading through Syracuse hopefully around 10ish at this point.

Kevin, 
If your plans change and you'll be heading out a little later that morning let me know and we'll tailgate.
doko


----------



## HootBob

doko
Glad you can join us
getting alittle bit bigger









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

doko,

Our neighbors are going with us this weekend, I told them that we were taking Friday off so that we could leave early and enjoy the day in Canada. They want to go with us so I am sure this will delay our departure. We usually finalize details about 2-3 days before leaving. I will let you know a more difinitive time that we will be through Syracuse, maybe you can tow my camper along with yours and I can sit back and relax....

Should be a good time.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Rally Goers

I was speaking to our neighbours how great this site is and how much fun we had at the last rally. Today they asked if they could attend this rally. They do not own an Outback but they do have a 29' Terry. On the bright side they are Outback type people







. I told them I would check with everyone and let them know. So what does everyone think?

On a side note they just returned from a week camping trip and when I asked them how it went... they showed me a hole in the roof. They were camping under a tree when a branch let go and pierced the roof just above their middle childs bunk while they were slepping. The branch went right thru the roof into the trailer. Good fortune that their son was not hurt, just scared. We just started talking about the outcome could have been alot different if they were in a tent or pop up. I will post pics once they are developed. The roof has been patched and on the inside of the TT they are going to install a light where the hole is. There was no storm or strong wind...the bracnch just let go????

Thor

PS - These are the same neighbours that own the jumping castle business where Ethan broke his arm. Ethan is doing alot better the cast finally came off







. This 5th B/Day is Aug 5th and when asked what he wanted for a party, hew requested a jumping castle





















. We told him not this year.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

As far as I am concerned, if they camp and are decent folks, invite them along, regardless of what they own.

Remind them of the initiation fee into the Outbacker Club, lots of cold Canadians, especially since RCCL May not attend.

The more the merrier.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Thor,
We don't mind at all
The more the better
How many kids and how old are they?
Young lad was wondering?

Don


----------



## Thor

My Neighbours are good people. We have known since we moved into the neighbourhood. They own their on business and are active family. I guess you should be if you owned a fittness center

Andrew - 41
Ellain - (just under 40)
Emma - 13
Jamie - 11
Matthew - 8

Lots of Canadian cold beer - Cost of not being an Outbacker - Should not be a problem. Maybe after seeing all the Outbacks they might have to sell their Terry and replace it with an Outback









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Well Thor, we have 4 different models they could look at.









Don


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

No problem here either! The more camping families the better. Hmmm .... On second thought they might get an inferiority complex with all the Outbacks around.









Oh well, we're good people so we can help them through it.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Thanks everyone

I will let them know that they have been welcomed with open arms.









Only one small detail to work out ---- Potluck for Sat night.

RCCL - will you be able to make it ? We all hope you can









Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Potluck sounds great. The campground has shelters available for use but may even find that we can move picnic tables around and across a couple of sites.

Not sure how these things work







... do we want to assign appetizers , main courses and desserts to certain families or just leave it all to chance?

My wife is already planning on making her beef stew ... I can't wait!

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Wayne
At the NY Rally, We just put tables together in an open site for the food
And everyone sit in lawn chairs in a big circle.
But there was 13 families and alot of food.
I would say with the amount of people
Choose a site& put a couple of tables for food
And we can just gather around there.
As for food doesn't matter to us.
Let see what everyone else wants to do.

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Don,

We're easy as well. Sounds like fun any way it goes.









Wayne


----------



## Thor

I also think that the folks who do not have to cross the border can look after the meat. Last time we crossed we almost had to throw out our frozen burgs









I know the mad cow issue is over but who knows ?????

So, I will bring meat and salmon. (I BBQ a mean salmon







)

Don - the salmon is just in case you do not catch any fish









Thor


----------



## doko

We'll make a caesar salad (DW makes the best you will ever taste - and I dont even like caesar salad)

+/- chicken to put on it.
+/- hot dog and meatball dish if need be.


----------



## HootBob

I'll see what the DW wants to do food wise.

By the way Thor
I don't think I did too bad in NY.









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

No, you did not do too bad....I think however, your daughter did better. I know the one fish that I had to help her with was at least 15lbs









I hope you saved what you caught, becasue they can be used for bait









Just havin some fun









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Yeah 15 lbs. Thor
And what!!!!! were you dring at that time









Don

That salmon sounds great can't wait









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Canadian beer has that effect on you.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Update for our map.

New rally goer -"King of the Castle" site #153

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor tell your neighbor welcome aboard for the rally

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Finally updated....I am slow....hey the weather has been nice and the pool open and just been getting house and outdoors stuff finally done.

Another 90 degree week with no rain again

We have been yacking about possibly seeing some of the town when there, maybe Upper Canada Village or going into Ottawa to see some of the history, even though I don't understand French.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Ottawa is a great city to visit and right across the river is Hull Quebec - You can walk across the bridge to another province. French is not required in Ottawa. English works, but you might have to speak slowly








(kidding)

I know the area very well... Kingston to Ottawa - email on what you are interested in seeing and/or doing and I will try and give some suggestions and links.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Just got back from a week of camping up at KillBear Provincial Park on Georgian Bay with my wife's sister and her family (actually my 4 year old is still with them - wish I was)

Anyway, they just bought an '05 Keystone Laredo 5'ver.... It was their first trip out with it. They are thinking about joining our rally in September.

I told them the colors are pretty close to the Outback so we'll just put a big Outback Banner on it.









Sound okay?

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Wayne does it really matter if its not an Outback.
The more the better. I'm ready to go now is it time yet.

Don


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Congrats on your new 5'er. I'm with Don, the more the better. Can't wait to meet you and yuor family.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

ONLY, if they can meet the initiation clause, some cold beverages maybe







just kidding

Absolutely, anyone is invited as far as I am concerned, do you think they would mind if I could check out their new machine?

Let me know what site they end up getting.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

HootBob - Nah doesn't matter to me either, I just like to rib the Brother In Law that it's not an Outback.

Hurricane, I am certain they will let you peruse the new Rig. It's a pretty cool unit with separate bedroom in the back with bunks. Very roomy as well.

Can't wait to go either.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

I like Kevin's idea....non Outbackers supply the beverage...I will let my neighbour know.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

Did your neighbours decide on attending? Do they have a site number?

kevin


----------



## luv2rv

They haven't committed yet. I will get after him today and see what the plan is.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Its getting closer Wayne better get on them









Don


----------



## HootBob

So Guys
Well it's getting closer
The wife was asking me.
Are we planning a pot luck for Saturday night?
Its been a while since we talked about it.

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I will sign up for BBQ Salmon and something else for those who do not like fish.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We have lost several members of our team that are going, it is just down to my wife and myself now. And she was thinking of backing out moaning about fuel cost, yack, yack. We are going.... This will be our last trip od the season.

We will discuss food and get back to you all.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Canadian Friends.....Is there a duty-free store at the Ogdensburg crossing?

I am tired of crossing at Wellesley Island area, been doing it for 30 years and looking for a change.

kevin


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin, don't know on the duty free question. I haven't spent much time in this area . Thor might know.

As for food we thinking some appetizers. bread with spinach dip and maybe some type of salad.

Thor, that BBQ'd Salmon sounds really nice.









BTW, doesn't look my Sister in law and family will make it.

Wayne


----------



## doko

caeser salad for us.
I can try to do a little summer salsa and chips as well.

looking forward to it.

Gas prices are hopefully coming down a bit in the next few weeks.


----------



## tyson napper

luv2rv said:


> Kevin, don't know on the duty free question. I haven't spent much time in this area . Thor might know.
> 
> As for food we thinking some appetizers. bread with spinach dip and maybe some type of salad.
> 
> Thor, that BBQ'd Salmon sounds really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, doesn't look my Sister in law and family will make it.
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]53356[/snapback]​


HI guys this camp site is only 20 mins from my house, it is really nice camp ground and is along the st lawrence river tyson napper


----------



## tyson napper

how many outbackers are going to this rally anyone know? should be a good time.


----------



## HootBob

tyson napper
Ther are 5 outbackers
And Thors neighbor

Don


----------



## Thor

Hi guys

My neighbour is signing up for Texas style Potatoes. I really do not know what this is but it sounds yummy.

tyson napper

It would be great if you could join us...even if only for the camp fire. I can't wait to hear hootbob sing







Oh did I forget to tell you that you are scheduled to sing for us









I also will be bring some buns - do we have numbers

Thor - 2 adults & 3 kids.....and or dog
Thor's neighbour - 2 adults & 3kids ... and a dog

Do we need some burgs and dogs for the kids?

Thor


----------



## doko

good point on the kids.
burgers and dogs probably a good idea.
3 kids for me - ben/lauren/adam


----------



## luv2rv

There will be no shortage of Hot Dogs and Burgers I'm sure but we'll bring some too.

2 Adults and 2 Kids for us.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

My ETA has just changed. DW work schedule put a wrench into our plans. DW now works until 3:00pm and we will be leaving around 4:00pm which will put us at the rally around 7:00 - 7:30pm









The good news that there is still plenty on time for cold one on fri









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Have no fear Thor...I am to the rescue! We will be there plenty early so I can make sure the brew is cold for you when you finally get there, you may have to wake me up though. I will have sampled some by then.

We are leaving home around 8:00 AM, should arrive in Morrisburg around 1ish.

It will just be the two of us, my wife Ruth aka "Pebbles" and myself. (That is 1 adult and 1 big kid







)

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Post #999 - Wish someone a happy birthday









Thor

Congrats!!!!!!! - I love your wit and comments


----------



## HootBob

We are leaving Thursday night after work.
And spend the night in New York the to the campground
The wife is going to make pierogies w/ oinions and butter
And not sure what else.
5 Days and counting

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Sounds Yummy









Were are you staying in NY? There are some good State Parks west of Watertown right on the lake. I think it Sackets Harbour (something like that).

Watertown is about 30min from the border.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Not sure Thor
We were just planning on playing it by ear.
Thanks for the suggestion
4 more days.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

If you all don't mind, we will be bringing some of the famous Hurricaneplumber Pulled Pork and homemade barbeque sauce. A sure fire winner whether enjoying on a deluxe roll and or just sensously slathered in sauce. It is pretty good.


----------



## luv2rv

Unless something changes with our schedule we'll be heading out about 10:00am Friday so will arrive early afternoon.

See everyone this weekend! Can't wait.























Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne-Thor-Canadian Friends,

We are looking to buy a stove from a company in Boisbriand, Quebec. Are you aware of any border laws that would require me to pay duty or tax on something like this? I am not sure of the whole NAFTA thing.

A soon as the company gets back to me and the deal possibly goes through, on Friday after we get to the campground we may head to Quebec to pick it up.

Anyone have thoughts on the import rule??

Don---Check out this site for border delay timesBorder Times

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Thanks Kevin for the link
I just bookmarked it

Don


----------



## LILLUKIE

action Hey there hows everybody been? Been a crazy summer for us Just wanted to wish everybody a good time, unable to attend this rally. Hopefully there will be a spring rally in the Norhteast. We're off Friday to the NASCAR race in New Hampshire with the OUTBACK. So have a good time hopefully, throw back a couple cold ones and we'll met again. Paul


----------



## HootBob

Hey Paul
Have a good time at the NASCAR race.
We'll have to throw some beers for you









Don


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Canada will let you buy what ever you wish... The US may have some regulation on when you pay duty. I know coming back to Canada, you can basically bring what ever you wish up to a $$ value. The $$ value is based on length of time stayed outside Canada. Booze & smokes have a limit per person. I am assuming the states is the same. I find the States less picky on what you purchase because most items are a cheaper in the States than in Canada.

The stove - I am not sure what the $$ value is..but it may be worth stopping at the border. Visitors to Canada and get their GST (7%) back on everything you purchased in Canada. To claim it, you stop at the border fill out some paper work with receipts and in the mail a few weeks later you get your $$. It is a pain in the (you know what) but for large items it maybe worth your time & effort. On the flip side the US may charge you more than 7% duty.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Fancy this.... The Canadian stove company "we have no stoves in Canada" go figure..... So I am looking to buy semi-local now.

Only 1 more day to go!!!!!!after today

We should touch down in Morrisburg around 2-2:30 on Friday.

I just double checked my reservation and we are good to go for site 155...


----------



## HootBob

I plan on arriving at 2:00 
Can't wait.
See you all there.

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Safe travels tomorrow









Can't wait to see everyone - Rally is almost here





































Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thanks Thor
Everyone have a safe trip and we'll see you all there.
It's time to Rally


----------



## luv2rv

Well, I have some last minute bad news.

My wife's Aunt passed away this morning so we now have a funeral to attend .. most likely on Sunday.

Worse than this is that my wifes father is also in Hospital and has been transferred to palliative care. It doesn't look good.

We are completely bummed about this but need to be here to support the family and spend the little remaining time that there is.

I hope you all enjoy the rally and have safe trips.

Take Care

Wayne


----------



## camping479

Wayne,

Sorry to hear about your wife's aunt and her dad. Will pray for all.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

Sorry to hear all of that.

Take care of your family for now, they are much more important than a bunch of clowns like us.

We can schedule another meeting some other time.

Take care buddy, best wishes for your family.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear the bad news
Take care of your family
You will be in our thoughts and prayers

Don


----------



## doko

will miss meeting you luv2rv, but I wish your family the best and hope to meet up with you at a NE spring rally - (Turning Stone??).

Keep in touch.

Should see the rest at about 7pm.


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Wishing you and your family all the very best. You will be in our prayers.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Rally Goers

Have a safe trip and we cannot wait to meet everyone. It looks like I will be the last to arrive....don't worry the beer will be cold in the fridge, enough for everyone. I put all of the food in a cooler to make room.

Looked at the weather forecast ..... It is going to be a beautiful weekend sunny

Yes - I have glow sticks for the kids...actually enough for the big kids as well.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Well I hope everyone had a good and safe trip home.
We had a safe 8 hrs. drive home
I will post some pictures tomorrow.
We had a good time just wish the weather was better but could have been worst.

Don


----------



## doko

Home safe and sound. Fun to have met you all - ay.

Hope to meet again in the spring. See you on the net.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

*My feet are finally DRY!!!!*

We had lots of fun, just too short of a trip to really get into knowing everyone more, there will be other times.

Some trip statistics:

Furthest travelled: Hootbob
Most firewood burned: Hurricaneplumber
Most beer left in my cooler: Doko, I will save it for you








Most glowsticks: of course Thor
Most changed clothes: Young Hootbob
Most miles travelled in mudpuddles: Young Hootbob
Most beer consumed: no statistical data kept but I have lots of empties, I did find large holes in the tops, maybe it leaked out.








Best creation: volleyball used as a tetherball, genius!








Wetest campsite: ?? toss-up for all of them.
Most missed: Wayne and Lisa








Best food: Everyone had excellent goods-thanks

Thanks to Wayne-Luv2rv, for putting lots of effort into arranging the event, I hope things are going well with your family. We will definitely make it a point to meet up with you down the road.

This was our first get together and it was really enjoyable, a very long amount of driving, but we had fun and would do it again.

Thanks to everyone.

Kevin


----------



## camping479

Sounds like a good albeit wet good time









Mike


----------



## Thor

Hurricane - My feet are with yours - they are finally dry sunny I have to say that the weatherman was wrong, wrong, wrong







but that did not spoil our camping fun. It was a small rally but my DW & I really enjoyed everyone's company. Thanks Hurricane for all of your wood...including your levelling blocks. I think sat night's campfire started at 8:00 and went to least 1:30 in the morning. What hosts you and DW are









The open house tour of everyones TT was a great idea doko, The admission cost of a beer







. Sat nights potluck was outstanding - all the food. Thanks for waiting until I figured out my BBQ problems.

My neighbours gave everyone














up as well. Great rally, not the best weather.

Small story - no one was hurt

On the way home, about 1/2 way, while driving on the 401, we saw a huge puff of smoke and brake lights coming on. I told my DW that something just happened up ahead. The brake lights came off and we drove thru the smoke (burning rubber smell) and saw all kinds of skid marks everywhere but no accident. I thought to myself, someone was extremely lucky. A short distant later I saw a minivan and my neighbours pulled over on the soft shoulder. I honked my horn and they gave me a







look so we pulled over to see if they needed our help. I started running back to their TT because my neighbour's wife started running towards me screaming we just got hit but everyones ok.

It ends up that a black car clipped the left rear corner of the TT as it was doing a lane change from left to right. This black hit the rear corner of the TT breaking the cars headlamp. We know this because we pulled pieces of headlamp out of the TT. The black car turned sideways on the 401 and puff of smoke was from all of the trucks and cars stepping into their brake to avoid hitting the black car. The minivan that pulled over was behind the black car and saw the whole thing. They thought the TT was going to flip on its side by the amount of sway that it had. They pulled over to empty their shorts and to make sure my neighbour was ok. My neighbuor thought when he was hit that a tire had blown and than realized that he was hit when he saw the car going into the shoulder sideways. The black never pulled over. The damage to the TT was minor, fibreglass was a bit scratched, the trim at the bottom was damaged and pulled off and the external shower door was broken. All things considered ..it could have been very ugly if the TT flipped or the black car was hit by on coming traffic.

You quickly realize how important is to drive safely and how quickly things happen. The real upsetting part is that the driver of the black car never pulled over to take responsibility.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Boy Thor
Your neighbor doesn't have to munch good luck does he








Just glad to hear that he and his family are O.K.
That really stinks that the little black car didn't stop








Man I'll tell watching some of the other driver on the way home is scary








Just glad to hear everyone made it home safely from the Rally

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

My neighbour has a bad luck for the last several weeks.

1 - broke is black tank coming into his driveway
2 - Car caught fire (Fire dept was called)
3 - Outdrive broke on his boat
4 - Tree limbs pierces his TT
5 - Black car hits TT

















Hopefully that's it.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Lets Hope that it.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Time to buy an Outback it looks like.

Glad things ok.

That darn 401, the Autobahn of Canada.


----------



## mswalt

> Time to buy an Outback it looks like.


Or time to "back out" of everything!










Seriously, glad no one was injured and I hope he gets everything taken care of.

Mark


----------



## luv2rv

Glad you all had a good time even with the rain. Sorry to hear of the troubles on the way home Thor .. but thankfully everyone was fine.

The funeral (for wifes Aunt) was on Sunday with visitation Saturday so the weekend was pretty gloomy.

My father in-law is still in hospital and DW is visiting daily. Her sister is on maternity leave so someone is generally always with him. Kind of a waiting game at this point.

We will definitely be watching for the next rally in this region and will attend.

Thanks to all for the kind words and encouragement.

Luv2rv crew


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

First and foremost, Wayne, our deepest sympathies for your families recent loss, and prayers for your father in law. When my Mom was placed in the Hospice ward, I think the waiting became the hardest.

Sounds like everyone had a great time this past weekend. I'm sorry we couldn't make it, but there will be other dates.

This rally thing is really taking off. Who would have thought that what started in Shartleville, PA last autumn with the camping479's, Hootbob's, and us hosehauler's, we'd have two additional rallies under the completed column with another two on the planning stages. (Turning Stone and Niagra)

Again, glad everyone had a great weekend.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Here are some pics of the NE Rally

My Campsite










Even in the rain it was beautiful - Upper Canada Village (Sat daytmie activity)










1000 Island area is breath taking










Thor


----------



## HootBob

But did you notice that Thor was prepared.
He had his canoe with him









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I think the biggest problem was that I had it up-side-down









Thor


----------



## luv2rv

So rain aside, how was the campground? Was it clean? were the sites large or small?

Just wondering, cause even though I made the arrangements I've never seen the park. We still would like to camp in that area and will probably do so next summer.

Would like to know your opinions on whether it is a place you would return to.

BTW Thor, you need to paint that canoe a nice sand colour to match the Outback.









Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

This would have been your site......you can see Thor sucking off of your power post, that was his second site.









This was my site...good thing no cuts in my power cord, it was 4"-6" under water.









The church at UPCV, note the fair and people in dress of the times, pretty neat to watch.









This was my wife trying to move a huge anchor...no success.









This was a nice place, not many trees but a good place to do what we went there for.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Wayne
The campground doesn't seem to bad.
Like Kevin said not many trees.
And all dogs must stay on a leash ask Thor the ranger came and told him about it.
Didn't care for the beach to munch(alot of branches coming out of the sand).

Don


----------



## Thor

Hplumber

Great pics - Where was the anchor? _ I did not see that at all.

Your right - the state fair set back in the 1860's was preety cool. It was amazing that they had people dressed up just walking around ---- and getting paid.

The homemade bread was really tastey as well.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor,That was the first thing I did when we got back to the campground
2 slices of that bread it was good









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I have this picture of a very cute girl from the rally, the problem is I can't remember if it is Thor's daughter or his neighbor Andrews, I think she is Thor's... Please help this young lass find her home. (I can email the real picture if you want it)

She is showing off the glow earrings.










kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Hootbob,

October 28 weekend we are heading to King of Prussia, PA for a basketball tournament, I was just mapping the route out and noticed the hotel is just off of Schuykill expy.

Isn't this your neck of the woods?

kevin


----------



## HootBob

Kevin
The picture of the girl is Andrews daughter.

And the other subject it's not qoute my neck of thre woods.
But not that far from us.

Don


----------

